# not sure if diseased, or coming to end of life...



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

My male pearl danio is having trouble staying upright, but is displaying no other symptoms of swim-bladder syndrome.This happened just two days after I did a 40% water change (I've been at college for the past 3 1/2 months, and I'm pretty sure my parents didn't do a single water change in that time, just added water when it got more than 2 inches beneath the top of the tank.) And of course, my betta didn't like that either. I'm not sure whether she was having trouble before or not, but I think the shock (my dad had set out water a couple days before I got home, so the chlorine had evaporated and the water was cold) really must have set something off in her, because she's pretending she's at the store again in one of those tiny jars. I've had them both for I don't know how long now, but I know it hasn't been 5 years yet. I'll keep doing water changes to reduce the nitrate content, and I have some pimafix and melafix, but I don't want to treat without knowing the treatment will actually be effective for the problem at hand. ANYWAY, I hate to come back to the forum on such a grim note, but such are the ways of a college student leaving his fish in the care of his parents. Ugh.

Also, since my last posting here however long ago that was, My peppered Cory died, the celestial pearls AND my nerite have gone the way of the world. And I've moved everything into the 10-gal because I can't figure out a good way to get a decent hood for my 5-gal hextank. I may be wrong, but I don't think they make them anymore. Perhaps I should just get a heater with an adjustable thermostat and use it as a sick-tank.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You made a water change with cold water?
Well, there's your trouble. It takes weeks to recover from that.


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I figured that must be it... Of course, I meant cold in comparison to the water already in the tank. Room Temperature. Several degrees cooler than what my tank is usually at. I'm usually pretty good at matching the water temperature of the tank straight from the tap, so I just pull it straight out of the tap, condition it, and then put it in the tank. Didn't happen that way this time, though.


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Sorry for your troubles :'( I'm rather frustrated with fish and tanks myself at this point


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

Oldsalt, how cold are you talking when you say cold? Just curious.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a temp reduction of only 2 degrees can cause an outbreak of ich.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

5 can cause the shimmies, 10 can kill


----------



## Trout (Mar 16, 2011)

I see. Well, my beta kicked the bucket a couple days ago. The male pearl danio is still acting strange. A little different from at first, but still strange. He's chillin at the surface, but not gasping for breath. Still has trouble staying upright. Still not sure whether it's just the cool water change, or something else, but other than the odd behavior, he looks alright. He's still eating and all.


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Try feeding him a skinned cooked, sliced pea. If the fish eats it, it should at least help.


----------

